# i Have problem with my windows 10 Explorere.exe Crash



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 10.0.14393.447, time stamp: 0x5819bde0
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.14393.447, time stamp: 0x5819bc32
Exception code: 0xc0000374
Fault offset: 0x00000000000f7423
Faulting process id: 0xf10
Faulting application start time: 0x01d6081353760ace
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report Id: 6ba0be44-8bb3-436d-8d47-51c2c79ef2e3
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

anyone can give me a solution ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow. If you are not familiar with it, read this: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/929833


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Corday said:


> Run sfc /scannow. If you are not familiar with it, read this: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/929833


i do , but nothing 
stil crash


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you answered immediately, tell us what else you've done so we don't duplicate it.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Britechguy’s Standard Advice Regarding Windows 10 Issues and Their Repair

If SFC is failing, then go immediately to DISM (then run SFC afterward if DISM succeeds).

If both fail then go to the Repair Install step.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Corday said:


> Since you answered immediately, tell us what else you've done so we don't duplicate it.


i do this :

1. Unpin everything from Quick Access.
2. Set Explorer to open to This PC instead of QA.
3. Clear Explorer's history from the options dialog and uncheck the two QA-related settings while you're there. Turning off thumbnails by checking "Always show icons, never thumbnails" might also help.
4. If none of the above solve the issue, try disabling the Windows Search service.
5.DISM
6.Sfc /scannow
7.Reinstall windows 
8.Automatic Repair Couldn't repair your pc 

i try this all but nothing change




britechguy said:


> Britechguy’s Standard Advice Regarding Windows 10 Issues and Their Repair
> 
> If SFC is failing, then go immediately to DISM (then run SFC afterward if DISM succeeds).
> 
> If both fail then go to the Repair Install step.


stil crash


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

If you can't get things running again after having done a Completely Clean Reinstall, which is what I take your #7 in your list as meaning, I suspect an underlying hardware issue.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

britechguy said:


> If you can't get things running again after having done a Completely Clean Reinstall, which is what I take your #7 in your list as meaning, I suspect an underlying hardware issue.


What hardware is broken?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> What hardware is broken?


I have absolutely no idea. There are things that are very difficult to pinpoint precisely via written exchanges on help forums.

But the fact that you state you've already tried clean reinstalling the Windows 10 operating system, and it didn't work, really suggests that it's not Windows itself that's at fault. I can count on less than one hand the number of times a clean (re)install of Windows 10 doesn't solve issues like the one you initially described if the fault lies in Windows 10.

Are you certain you did a completely clean reinstall?

Doing a Completely Clean (Re)install of Windows 10 Using Media Creation Tool to Fetch the Win10 ISO File

Doing a Completely Clean (Re)install of Windows 10 Using Media Creation Tool to Create Bootable Win10 Install Media on a USB Thumb Drive


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You're running an awfully old version of Windows 10 (1607). You should upgrade to the latest version (1909), preferably via a fresh clean installation.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> You're running an awfully old version of Windows 10 (1607). You should upgrade to the latest version (1909), preferably via a fresh clean installation.


i do it bro , but stil crashing


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Visit https://www.techsupportforum.com/3240-how-to-find-your-full-system-specs-using-speccy-or-cpu-z/ then use the Speccy method. Post the url/link in your next reply.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Visit https://www.techsupportforum.com/3240-how-to-find-your-full-system-specs-using-speccy-or-cpu-z/ then use the Speccy method. Post the url/link in your next reply.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gqrhLm-ILJFKUkyQOGmVtGsfFrUxTzzr
This use speccy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gqrhLm-ILJFKUkyQOGmVtGsfFrUxTzzr
> This use speccy


Great. Next time, for a quicker posting of your Speccy Snapshot, go to the File menu and select Publish Snapshot. A link will be generated, which you just paste into your replies. It's faster and convenient than sharing the file via Google Drive.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Great. Next time, for a quicker posting of your Speccy Snapshot, go to the File menu and select Publish Snapshot. A link will be generated, which you just paste into your replies. It's faster and convenient than sharing the file via Google Drive.


Ok hope my problem can solved 
im waiting u


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't see anything unusual on your laptop, but I suspect Nvidia software could be responsible, going by other similar reports on the web, especially the Desktop context menu. Windows Update installed an old driver for your gpu dated December 4th 2017! Your laptop's support site has a newer version dated July 22nd 2019 and Nvidia has a more recent version dated March 23, 2020. While Nvidia recommends getting driver updates from the manufacturer of your notebook (Asus), I strongly suggest trying the latest version from Nvidia's site first. Windows Update MUST be stopped from installing that old driver. If it isn't stopped, then it doesn't matter how many times you clean-install Windows, because each time you do it will install the same old driver when online! Proceed as follows:

1. Disable automatic fetching and installation of drivers from Windows Update by changing device installation settings as explained here. In addition, set your internet connection to metered since you're running Windows 10 Home which doesn't have gpedit for proper controls over Windows Update.

2. Download the latest gpu driver package for your laptop from Nvidia here.

3. Download Display Driver Uninstaller from here and take note of the recommended usage notes listed on that page. Take your time with this, don't rush. A user guide/tutorial for DDU is available here https://www.wagnardsoft.com/content/ddu-guide-tutorial

4. Uninstall Nvidia software via Control Panel like you normally would for other software, then restart Windows in safe-mode and run DDU according to the guide linked to in step 3 above.

5. Restart Windows normally after the DDU cleanup and install the driver package downloaded in step 2 above. Restart after the installation whether you're asked to or not. 

6. Observe for these crashes and report back as soon as it happens.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> Windows Update MUST be stopped from installing that old driver. If it isn't stopped, then it doesn't matter how many times you clean-install Windows, because each time you do it will install the same old driver when online!


Just as a side note, I have found this to be no longer happening.

Windows Update seems to have a version checking facility now and if the driver that's in "The Great Microsoft Driver Library in the Cloud" has a version that's prior to the one detected as installed, it will not replace it.

I have a number of drivers that are managed by either AMD Radeon Settings or Intel Driver & Support Assistant that are much more recent than my computer OEM or MS has, and Windows Update has not replaced any of those in several years. (And it has had multiple opportunities to have done so subsequent to their having been installed.)


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

britechguy said:


> Just as a side note, I have found this to be no longer happening.
> 
> Windows Update seems to have a version checking facility now and if the driver that's in "The Great Microsoft Driver Library in the Cloud" has a version that's prior to the one detected as installed, it will not replace it.
> 
> I have a number of drivers that are managed by either AMD Radeon Settings or Intel Driver & Support Assistant that are much more recent than my computer OEM or MS has, and Windows Update has not replaced any of those in several years. (And it has had multiple opportunities to have done so subsequent to their having been installed.)


The Speccy snapshot says otherwise. Also, the issue is not replacing the current driver with an older version. The issue is fetching drivers from Windows Update for devices that DO NOT yet have a driver installed, which is exactly the state the laptop will be in after a fresh Windows install or uninstall of current graphics driver.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> I can't see anything unusual on your laptop, but I suspect Nvidia software could be responsible, going by other similar reports on the web, especially the Desktop context menu. Windows Update installed an old driver for your gpu dated December 4th 2017! Your laptop's support site has a newer version dated July 22nd 2019 and Nvidia has a more recent version dated March 23, 2020. While Nvidia recommends getting driver updates from the manufacturer of your notebook (Asus), I strongly suggest trying the latest version from Nvidia's site first. Windows Update MUST be stopped from installing that old driver. If it isn't stopped, then it doesn't matter how many times you clean-install Windows, because each time you do it will install the same old driver when online! Proceed as follows:
> 
> 1. Disable automatic fetching and installation of drivers from Windows Update by changing device installation settings as explained here. In addition, set your internet connection to metered since you're running Windows 10 Home which doesn't have gpedit for proper controls over Windows Update.
> 
> ...


i do step by step

i will report again


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> The issue is fetching drivers from Windows Update for devices that DO NOT yet have a driver installed, which is exactly the state the laptop will be in after a fresh Windows install or uninstall of current graphics driver.


I have yet, in recent years, to see Microsoft not select a generic driver that would keep a system functional on a clean install. It may not be the perfect fit, but it doesn't generally cause the system to "blow up."

That's been the beauty of telemetry over time, Microsoft can track what has caused systems to implode when the wrong initial choices were made and to refine as time goes by.

In any case, I'll keep watching the topic. I still believe that this is either something wonky in hardware itself or that what has been reported by the OP is inaccurate (and I don't mean intentionally, but I've seen plenty of instances where what someone thinks they've done, and what they actually did, are at odds).


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

britechguy said:


> I have yet, in recent years, to see Microsoft not select a generic driver that would keep a system functional on a clean install.


It is a clean install with generic drivers, UNTIL it automatically searches for a befitting driver online, drivers which in many cases over the years have proven to be more trouble than it is worth. OP's case is a perfect example. Why is Windows Update hosting a 2017 driver for the GTX 980M when there is a March 2020 driver available? They've had how many years to correct this? It's even worse for my ProBook with a 3rd gen Intel cpu. The camera, fingerprint, accelerometer, AMD GPU, i-gpu and touchpad have very old and buggy (accelerometer) "befitting" drivers ready for install from Windows Update upon a clean install, unless I stop it! One of the reasons why I never complete the OOBE stage while online. OP's system has already been tainted by an old, non-generic graphics driver, so it's no longer a clean installation with a functional generic driver.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> Why is Windows Update hosting a 2017 driver for the GTX 980M when there is a March 2020 driver available? They've had how many years to correct this?


You have no idea of whether they've had any opportunity to correct this or not.

The equipment makers have historically been expected to contribute the latest drivers to both computer OEMs and Microsoft, as they're the ones that actually generate them. It has become abundantly clear that many simply do not do this, period.

This is one of the reasons I have begun using, and encouraging others to use, the hardware OEM monitoring and updating utilities for their machines. I cannot count, literally, how many driver updates Intel has put out over the last three years for the WiFi/Bluetooth card in my machine. HP, my computer OEM, is nowhere near to the latest on their support pages for my machine. Though it's less true for the AMD Radeon Graphics, they've also churned out driver updates that have never made it to HP or to Microsoft as far as I can determine.

Now, I could be entirely wrong and you could be entirely right as to where the fault lies, as the hardware OEMs could very well be supplying the computer OEMs and Microsoft with these drivers and neither of the the two are integrating them into their libraries in a timely manner, but that seems very doubtful to me.

But with this, I'm done. As I doubt that this issue is driver related in any way.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> i do step by step
> 
> i will report again


Awaiting your report.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Awaiting your report.


It happen again 



Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 10.0.18362.693, time stamp: 0x587c1978
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.18362.719, time stamp: 0x64d10ee0
Exception code: 0xc0000374
Fault offset: 0x00000000000f92a9
Faulting process id: 0x7e4
Faulting application start time: 0x01d60a427c46cb88
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report Id: d0eb2bb9-1781-446e-bc07-9da5dd198f06
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Download ShellExView for x64 from https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/shexview.html#DownloadLinks and extract the zip file. Open the shexview application then go to the *Edit* menu and select *Find*. Inside the Find dialog, type *NVIDIA CPL* and press enter to find it. Once you've located it in the list, right-click on it and select *disable selected items*. Click Yes in the confirmation dialog then go to the *Options* menu and select *Restart Explorer*. Right-click anywhere on the desktop and confirm that the Nvidia Control Panel option is no longer listed in the context menu. Observe if the crashes still occur and report back. My basis for suspecting the Nvidia CPL shell extension is here https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...ws-10-bug-nvidia-cpl-context-menu-extension-/

Other third-party shell extensions may be responsible, but we'll get to those later. For now, let's disable the Nvidia one first and see.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Download ShellExView for x64 from https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/shexview.html#DownloadLinks and extract the zip file. Open the shexview application then go to the *Edit* menu and select *Find*. Inside the Find dialog, type *NVIDIA CPL* and press enter to find it. Once you've located it in the list, right-click on it and select *disable selected items*. Click Yes in the confirmation dialog then go to the *Options* menu and select *Restart Explorer*. Right-click anywhere on the desktop and confirm that the Nvidia Control Panel option is no longer listed in the context menu. Observe if the crashes still occur and report back. My basis for suspecting the Nvidia CPL shell extension is here https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...ws-10-bug-nvidia-cpl-context-menu-extension-/
> 
> Other third-party shell extensions may be responsible, but we'll get to those later. For now, let's disable the Nvidia one first and see.


NVIDIA CPL context menu Extension ?
ok its done ... i will report


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> NVIDIA CPL context menu Extension ?
> ok its done ... i will report


Yes, that's the one. Multiple reports dating several years confirm it is a cause of similar Explorer crashes.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Yes, that's the one. Multiple reports dating several years confirm it is a cause of similar Explorer crashes.


Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 10.0.18362.693, time stamp: 0x587c1978
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.18362.719, time stamp: 0x64d10ee0
Exception code: 0xc0000374
Fault offset: 0x00000000000f92a9
Faulting process id: 0x156c
Faulting application start time: 0x01d60a920584aabe
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report Id: f3b82e78-abe8-4854-8d30-79a1b778b86c
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

i stil got crashing 
time 10:44


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You might have a failing HD.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Disable all third-party (non-Microsoft) shell extensions as follows:

Open shexview then go to Options > Hide All Microsoft Extensions to view third-party extensions. Next, go to Edit > Select All then File > Disable Selected Items. Restart explorer or reboot and observe. Also, explain when explorer crashes. Is it when you try to do something specific, like viewing a folder containing video files for example, or is it totally random?


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Disable all third-party (non-Microsoft) shell extensions as follows:
> 
> Open shexview then go to Options > Hide All Microsoft Extensions to view third-party extensions. Next, go to Edit > Select All then File > Disable Selected Items. Restart explorer or reboot and observe. Also, explain when explorer crashes. Is it when you try to do something specific, like viewing a folder containing video files for example, or is it totally random?


random, sometimes I'm playing a game, sometimes I'm opening youtube ... it suddenly happens


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Disable all third-party (non-Microsoft) shell extensions as follows:
> 
> Open shexview then go to Options > Hide All Microsoft Extensions to view third-party extensions. Next, go to Edit > Select All then File > Disable Selected Items. Restart explorer or reboot and observe. Also, explain when explorer crashes. Is it when you try to do something specific, like viewing a folder containing video files for example, or is it totally random?


its happen again

Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 10.0.18362.693, time stamp: 0x587c1978
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 10.0.18362.719, time stamp: 0x64d10ee0
Exception code: 0xc0000374
Fault offset: 0x00000000000f92a9
Faulting process id: 0x1bcc
Faulting application start time: 0x01d60b4141f0d76b
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report Id: 93438f7a-9b72-479e-b354-d9e1db730b9e
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's see if we can rule out the Nvidia gpu. Go into BIOS and disable discreet graphics. This means Intel HD integrated graphics will be the only gpu in use and you may not be able to run your games smoothly. This is just a temporary configuration.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Let's see if we can rule out the Nvidia gpu. Go into BIOS and disable discreet graphics. This means Intel HD integrated graphics will be the only gpu in use and you may not be able to run your games smoothly. This is just a temporary configuration.


can u teach me how disable ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Restart and press the f2 key repeatedly (once every second) when the Asus logo is displayed on screen. The BIOS setup utility will open. Refer to the manual here https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-G751JY/HelpDesk_Manual/ for a reference image of what the BIOS setup utility looks like.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Restart and press the f2 key repeatedly (once every second) when the Asus logo is displayed on screen. The BIOS setup utility will open. Refer to the manual here https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-G751JY/HelpDesk_Manual/ for a reference image of what the BIOS setup utility looks like.


Explorer.exe is gone but i have new problem ...

My desktop crash like exploer.exe crashloop 
i try turn disable use gpedit.msc but its not working 

do u think my hardware broken ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> Explorer.exe is gone but i have new problem ...
> 
> My desktop crash like exploer.exe crashloop
> i try turn disable use gpedit.msc but its not working
> ...


I do not understand your last reply. Please try and be as detailed in your responses/feedback as possible. Take your time and write complete sentences. Give feedback about any suggestions/directions that you've been given in previous replies. For example, were you able to perform the given instructions? If so, how does your system behave? If you weren't able to perform those instructions, what exactly did you do instead? If you followed instructions that are different from what was offered here, explain what you did in such a case or provide a link to the exact webpage on which you found those instructions. What I see in that screenshot are just warnings, not application errors.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There seems to be no correlation between instructions given and actual performance. Is the Explorer problem gone or is explorer.exe gone? If you really wanted to disable Group Policy (for local use) it would have to be done in the Registry although I don't know your reasoning. To reiterate what Stan said, please write complete sentences. It's very hard to know what you mean. Finally, are you using Handicapped features of Windows 10?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> Explorer.exe is gone but i have new problem ...
> 
> My desktop crash like exploer.exe crashloop
> i try turn disable use gpedit.msc but its not working
> ...


I understand that communicating in English could be a challenge to you, so I suggest you try to use Google Translate here https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=en to write in your preferred language then copy the translated text into your replies.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> I understand that communicating in English could be a challenge to you, so I suggest you try to use Google Translate here https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=en to write in your preferred language then copy the translated text into your replies.


The explorer.exe crash problem has disappeared, but a new problem arises with the same symptoms, my desktop crashes suddenly like the explorer.exe problem

when I open this event viewer that reads:
Windows Hello for Business provisioning will not be launched. 
Device is AAD joined ( AADJ or DJ++ ): Not Tested 
User has logged on with AAD credentials: No 
Windows Hello for Business policy is enabled: Not Tested 
Windows Hello for Business post-logon provisioning is enabled: Not Tested 
Local computer meets Windows hello for business hardware requirements: Not Tested 
User is not connected to the machine via Remote Desktop: Yes 
User certificate for on premise auth policy is enabled: Not Tested 
Machine is governed by none policy. 
See https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=832647 for more details.

Do you think my hardware is damaged?
I've tried setting gpedit.msc to turn off the Windows Hello feature, but the problem keeps happening


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Stancestans said:


> Let's see if we can rule out the Nvidia gpu. Go into BIOS and disable discreet graphics. This means Intel HD integrated graphics will be the only gpu in use and you may not be able to run your games smoothly. This is just a temporary configuration.


Did you do the above? GPEDIT is not available in Windows 10 Home.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Did you do the above? GPEDIT is not available in Windows 10 Home.


i updated to pro


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Please post a new snapshot of Speccy


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Please post a new snapshot of Speccy


Ok , http://speccy.piriform.com/results/8MhILwllfHSGAqByJ02CP2G


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I see you didn't disable the Nvidia gpu. What else did you change besides upgrading to Windows 10 Pro? Is your system operating normally, despite those event viewer warnings about Windows Hello?


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> I see you didn't disable the Nvidia gpu. What else did you change besides upgrading to Windows 10 Pro? Is your system operating normally, despite those event viewer warnings about Windows Hello?


If I turn off Nvidia I can't play the game, the problem with my windows will be in the video ...
wait some time


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If Explorer is no longer crashing and your system is running normally, then just ignore those warnings in event viewer.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> If Explorer is no longer crashing and your system is running normally, then just ignore those warnings in event viewer.



it still crashes, but in event viewer explorer.exe doesn't crash but windows hello comes out


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> If Explorer is no longer crashing and your system is running normally, then just ignore those warnings in event viewer.






min 1.15


my problem is exactly like this, when I use a computer for various things, it can suddenly happen


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

britechguy said:


> If you can't get things running again after having done a Completely Clean Reinstall, which is what I take your #7 in your list as meaning, I suspect an underlying hardware issue.


#8 says he's not doing a complete clean install, he is using the built in Windows repair. Or so it seems.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Santoreeves.788 said:


> If I turn off Nvidia I can't play the game, the problem with my windows will be in the video ...
> wait some time


Like I said, it's a temporary troubleshooting step. You will not be able to play heavy games, but you will be able to do all other things. *The goal is to rule out the Nvidia gpu as the culprit*. You ask if your hardware is broken, well, this is one of the easy steps we can take to check if the discreet graphics is the culprit or not. That Hello warning doesn't affect Explorer. Your hardware is not supported for Hello, that's why you keep seeing that warning.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

How can disable nvidia in bios ?

but i don't have the Intel HD graphics driver installed. I looked at the support page of model ASUS G751JY and it doesn't have the Intel HD graphics driver except Nvidia's.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Device Manager>View>Show Hidden Devices. If it shows under Display Adapters, update the driver.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Corday said:


> In Device Manager>View>Show Hidden Devices. If it shows under Display Adapters, update the driver.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not all MOBO have built in Graphics. If the monitor connection goes to the video card expansion slot, then you likely don't have on board graphics.


----------



## Santoreeves.788 (Apr 1, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Like I said, it's a temporary troubleshooting step. You will not be able to play heavy games, but you will be able to do all other things. *The goal is to rule out the Nvidia gpu as the culprit*. You ask if your hardware is broken, well, this is one of the easy steps we can take to check if the discreet graphics is the culprit or not. That Hello warning doesn't affect Explorer. Your hardware is not supported for Hello, that's why you keep seeing that warning.


Can u help me check this DMP file sir ?
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11CyDoVpng5IRpir0B93eilWiu0ueOtlx


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Follow the instructions given here https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html#post2545708 and start a new thread in that section of the forum. Upload the explorer crash dump with everything else that's required of you. Crash dump analysts will analyse and assist however they can. You can include the link to this thread to point them to the discussion held thus far.


----------

